# Durch null teilen??



## Korki (2. Nov 2003)

Also ich hab auch wie viele hier auch mit Java gerade angefangen.
So nun zu meiner Frage und zwar ist es so, dass wenn
ich eine Variable als double definiere und die Variable dabei null ist einfach infinity oder so als Ergebnis kriege.
Ist auch ok aber bei int krieg ich irgendeine wilde Fehlermeldung kann man das irgendwie auch so hinkriegen wie bei double oder ist dies nur mit einer if-Bedingung möglich???


mfg


----------



## Amberstar (3. Nov 2003)

Es bestände meines Wissens nach noch eine andere möglichkeit ausser die einer if-schleife, und zwar die Exception die den Fehler auswirft einfach zu ändern, oder eine eigene Exception für den Fall einbauen.
MfG
Amberstar


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2003)

Wenn ich Dich also richtig verstehe, dann hast Du in etwa folgendes :


```
double x1 = 0.0 ;
     
     double x2 = 1.0 / x1 ;
     
     System.out.println("double = " +x2) ;
```

Ausgabe : _double = Infinity_

Mein Rat : solche Situationen solltest Du auf jeden Fall unterlassen bzw. auf keinen Fall dieses Verhalten auf irgend eine Weise benutzen. Denn Division durch 0 ist immer ein Thema für sich und nirgends so richtig einheitlich definiert. Also vermeide dies und JA Du mußt die Situation durch ein IF oder andere geeignete Maßnahmen (programmabhängig) verhindern.

Auf den ersten Blick mag dies wahrscheinlich etwas umständlich und überflüssig klingen. Aber gerade bei etwas größeren Projekten solltest Du auf klar definierte Ergebnisse in all Deinen Berechnungen achten. Sonst kann es z.B. beim Wechsel der Hardware (hier der Java JVM) zu Nebeneffekten kommen und Du suchst dich anschliessend im SourceCode kaputt......


----------



## Korki (3. Nov 2003)

Das war ne Aufgabe von meinem Prof.! Nur ich wusste nicht, ob es dafür ne sinnvolle Lösung gibt!!


----------

